# Adams county shroomers



## manleymeats (May 13, 2014)

Still going strong on the yellows found 76 the other day my buddy found 43 more today they seem to be popping over night. This is the most yellows I've found in the 20 years I've been hunting these slippery little S.O.Bs


----------

